# Share Your Amazon Wishlist for the Holidays!



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay folks, if you were around during the holidays last year, you may recall that many of us posted our Amazon Wishlists in order to give ideas to each other, see what fun things we had listed, and also so that we could send a present off to fellow Dimmers if we were so inclined. 

If you don't have a wishlist, 

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

Please keep in mind that people will have access to the information you provide (not your address if I recall correctly, but your full name) so if you have any issue with that, please do NOT post your link here. 

Other than that, I think people had a lot of fun with this last year, so hopefully we'll get some takers again.  

Enjoy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2006)

To get the ball rolling, here is mine: 

*My Amazon List (Yes, AnnMarie. Like Cher.)*


----------



## moonvine (Nov 20, 2006)

Fear my wishlist


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 20, 2006)

meeeeeeeeeeeee!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2G8NWD40HRDB1/

and now I look at others' lists and add more things.


----------



## missaf (Nov 21, 2006)

Just PM or email me hugs, that's all I want for Christmas


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

missaf said:


> Just PM or email me hugs, that's all I want for Christmas



Oh, suuuuuure. Make the rest of us look like material whores! 

I'm gonna wait until, like, tomorrow to post mine just so I look casual about it. 

I'll rep ya nice and special for the holidays.


----------



## missaf (Nov 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, suuuuuure. Make the rest of us look like material whores!
> 
> I'm gonna wait until, like, tomorrow to post mine just so I look casual about it.
> 
> I'll rep ya nice and special for the holidays.


 
Pffft, material whores are better than standing on the corner beggin' for hugs, you get to take something home


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 21, 2006)

The intense wish list of AFG that's been building since 2004

I tried to look at clothes but got despondent as usual. Books and cds are just easier. They always fit!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's my puny little wishlist... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3T5NIB9CW1/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/HG8WD7MHNA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Mine. I seriously just want money for x-mas though...and a male escort. HA! PM if you feel like getting me either of these things....**teeeheee**


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 21, 2006)

You women are all material whores!!!!!!! :doh:     





Although, I do update my Wish List there regularly, because I often buy the stuff for myself often. 

I mainly only like to ask for a card for any Holiday. But, there you have my Amazon Wish List. *laughs at the Dragonball Z videos* 

*EDIT:* Yes, Yankee, I stole the Sopranos DVD set off of your list.


----------



## Tina (Nov 21, 2006)

Watch it there, Chimpi!!!




And you're not the only thief: I stole the Post Secret book from AnnMarie and the Rags To Retirement book from Kelley. 

This is my first time making one of these lists. It seems to be heavily weighted in the areas of chocolate and DVDs. They go so well together, don't they?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2006)

Wish List.....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Wish List.....


Impressive. In so many ways.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Wish List.....


you're swell.


----------



## VideoGamer (Nov 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Watch it there, Chimpi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I noticed 'The Abyss' on your wishlist. Since junior high, James Cameron has been the closest thing I have in pop culture to a hero, and I wrote this essay about a subtext in his movies: www.jamescameron.blogspot.com


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

if someone is so inclined to send me a gift, i want to know who my secret santa is! contact me directly!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2006)

Just a reminder Amazon shoppers -

If you do your Amazon shopping through the Dimensions link (available at the top of every Forum page) you will pay no more but you WILLl generate a small contribution to the support of the Dimensions community and website.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2KHXXPNUCN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

inspiration to virtual window shop for hours on end... i had to make myself close the window. of course at least now i have an updated list for my family who never knows what to get me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

Summer, I had to steal a couple of your goodies for my list -- those macaroons and brownies made my mouth water, and I love your taste in the modern rugs you had listed.

It's interesting looking at the various things that people like. We learn a little more about each other that way.

VG, look here.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 22, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You women are all material whores!!!!!!! :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are welcome  New season starts in April...they just added more episodes to the lineup, WOOHOO



TINA ---> Were you suggesting that he watch it here? As in, at my house? Hmm, sounds promising...HA!!! tease tease


----------



## moonvine (Nov 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's interesting looking at the various things that people like. We learn a little more about each other that way.
> 
> VG, look here.




I so agree. I love looking at others' wish lists. Of course in turn that makes my wish list bigger.

I know my wish list is outta control, but I actually use it more for a list of stuff to buy myself, and books to try to find at the library.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh I just added to mine...LOTS of Vera Wang, Michael Kors, and Gucci...I actually might buy the two Michael Kors suits...because fashion has no price cap in my opinion. (Although my bank account says otherwise...)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's my current list (so if there are any FA literature lovers out there with fat wallets . . . )


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 22, 2006)

Two front teeth not included


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 23, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/18XKLELL6S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

That was fun!


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Roxy, tell me about this. I've never smelled it before, but the top, heart and basenotes sound intriguing.


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 23, 2006)

Tina,

Fresh has the most wonderful fragrance library out there, in my opinion. I have Pomegranate Anise and Bergamot Citrus..and the scents are wildly unique, feminine, and "fresh"! The fig apricot smells exotic and sweet. Here is a link to some of the other scents in the library. 

http://www.fresh.com/html/fragrance/index.shtml


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Heh. "Cannabis Santal Eau De Parfum." Wonder if you smell like you just torched up some quality stuff when wearing this...  

Is there a store that carries them that gives out samples, or what? I'd love one of the Chronicles so I could see which ones I like. The scents sound very compelling.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2006)

I refuse to be disgusted by this thread!


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 24, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2NUVI8MI34/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I dunno how to do fancy links :-(


----------



## ripley (Nov 25, 2006)

I *loved* reading everyone's lists!


I went nuts with mine, and it was really fun...felt quite decadent.  But I cut it down to post here. (And yes, the amended version still has three cheesecakes on it. Down from six. See, I _do_ have self control.  )


----------



## moonvine (Nov 25, 2006)

The kitties made a wish list too.


----------



## Pink (Nov 25, 2006)

Always fun to make wishlists. I use mine to mark things I may purchase all the time and have been lucky enough to get a few of my wish's 2. 
Here is my wishlist........

 Pink's Wishlist


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> I *loved* reading everyone's lists!
> 
> 
> I went nuts with mine, and it was really fun...felt quite decadent.  But I cut it down to post here. (And yes, the amended version still has three cheesecakes on it. Down from six. See, I _do_ have self control.  )




I kind of did the same thing. Originally I made the list for the benefit of my sister in law, because she likes to know ahead of time what each person wants for Christmas...but then I kind of got carried away .


----------



## ripley (Nov 26, 2006)

It was fun, wasn't it? Just for a lark to pretend that you could really buy all that stuff.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I kind of did the same thing. Originally I made the list for the benefit of my sister in law, because she likes to know ahead of time what each person wants for Christmas...but then I kind of got carried away .



Know what's funny? I actually started mine for my parents and my brother years ago because I can never think of anything I want for Christmas. Then it got bigger and bigger and there were some things on it I really would rather my brother and parents not see. So now I mostly use it if I am going to buy a "treat" for myself.

I am publishing the kitties wish list on their website, though.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1WX8SUV6YX4B2/

I could spend all day adding to this because I'm greedy, greedy, greedy.  

Okay, not really...it's cool to be able to share each other's tastes here...nice way to get to know people a tiny bit better. I don't actually expect anyone to send any of this stuff.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

I had to swipe a few of yours, Joy. I can see that our taste in clothing and jewelry is somewhat similar. My fave blouses from Igigi aren't offerred in my size through Amazon -- they're the very Mod tunics that we've seen AnnMarie in before. Yummy stuff they have, though.  I, too, don't expect anyone to buy this stuff, but I guess that's why it's a Wish List ("oh, I wish I had this, and this, and this"). It would be very easy to get carried away.


----------



## ripley (Nov 26, 2006)

Joy has big feet.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

That's a lovely observation, rip. You card, you.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> Joy has big feet.


You're just jealous. You know what they say about women with big feet.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

They like big peni?


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> They like big peni?



Did someone mention me?


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

No, dear. When someone mentions Big Ego, that will be your cue.   
Is grateful that Chimpi can take a joke!


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> I had to swipe a few of yours, Joy. I can see that our taste in clothing and jewelry is somewhat similar. My fave blouses from Igigi aren't offerred in my size through Amazon -- they're the very Mod tunics that we've seen AnnMarie in before. Yummy stuff they have, though.  I, too, don't expect anyone to buy this stuff, but I guess that's why it's a Wish List ("oh, I wish I had this, and this, and this"). It would be very easy to get carried away.



The cats wanted me to ask what you thought of their taste in mice.


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

They are very cute! I hope the kittys get some Amazon love for the holidays.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> They are very cute! I hope the kittys get some Amazon love for the holidays.


 Amazon love? Does that have something to do with the big peni?


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

Not when we're talking kitties, Joy. That's just scary.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2006)

I seriously, seriously doubt anyone will buy me anything since I'm so new here, but I just thought I'd put up my wishlist - after all, this way you guys can at least get ideas for your own wish lists. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3QQ74HRH5P/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Happy Holidays to all!

Oh, and PS - my birthday is really, really soon, so if you need ANOTHER excuse to send me stuff, there ya go!


----------



## moonvine (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Not when we're talking kitties, Joy. That's just scary.




There is a Welsh Corgi/German Shepard mix puppy at the shelter right now, or was last I looked.....now THAT's scary. I hope the German Shepard was the mommy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Some folks should consider adding their addresses to their registry (it doesn't show to the giver) so that someone *cough* can buy something and have it shipped without asking for your address. I can't really ask whom I'm thinking of cause that would ruin the surprise. So check your lists, people.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

Not even sure how to do that, AFG, as I really did it as a lark and never expected anyone would actually buy something from it. Scratch that; I found it. It's up and to the left, for anyone who doesn't know. It's the bit that says:

"Make it easier for your family and friends to find your list by providing some unique facts about yourself."

BigBeautifulMe, you have wonderful taste in literature. I have read them all and they are outstanding.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> BigBeautifulMe, you have wonderful taste in literature. I have read them all and they are outstanding.


 
Indeed. BigBeautifulMe and I have a number of things in common on our lists. 

I keep adding to mine--as silly as it seems, it's fun looking around at different 'wishables.' I love wish books  and this is like having my very own.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Nov 27, 2006)

list of dreams 
tencharacters


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww, thanks, Tina. These are just classics that I SHOULD have read by now, but just haven't yet. Which is bizarre, since I'm an English literature major. I've read Virgil, and Homer, and Dante, and Chaucer, and Shakespeare - but not To Kill a Mockingbird or Animal Farm? It shouldn't be possible for students to get out of HIGH SCHOOL without having read those, much less out of a really good college like mine. (Here, I think they just assume everyone read those in high school, and so don't teach them - but I never did). So I'm hoping to remedy that soon.  

And by the way, someone said you have to show your full name to people looking at your wishlist - you don't. You can change that in the options section. It does show shipping address (just name and city), but if you change your shipping address to only include your first name (so if something addressed just to "Jane, 123 Anywhere Street, Mytown, ST" will get to you just fine, you can do this), people will only be able to see your first name rather than first and last.

If anyone needs further help, just let me know. 

PS - I'm seriously considering adding some Dr. Seuss books to my list.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If anyone needs further help, just let me know.



The cats would like all their names on the wishlist. I keep telling them they won't all fit, but do they listen...no!


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Aww, thanks, Tina. These are just classics that I SHOULD have read by now, but just haven't yet. Which is bizarre, since I'm an English literature major. I've read Virgil, and Homer, and Dante, and Chaucer, and Shakespeare - but not To Kill a Mockingbird or Animal Farm? It shouldn't be possible for students to get out of HIGH SCHOOL without having read those, much less out of a really good college like mine. (Here, I think they just assume everyone read those in high school, and so don't teach them - but I never did). So I'm hoping to remedy that soon.



True. I read Animal Farm and 1984 in a high school Social Protest Lit class (coolest class on campus, and we read some fabulous books and short stories); the rest I have read since then. I have to say that Beloved is my favorite of the latter books I read, and even though it is a little bit difficult to get into at first, as Morrison keeps switching time and place, hang in there, because it is the most emotionally arresting and affecting book I have read in recent history. Some of her books are a much easier read, when it comes to keeping or breaking writing conventions, but that's a story that will stay with me forever. 

As for the name thing, I guess I could change it. I just haven't so far, and don't tend to get freaked out by that stuff. I own domain names and have been visible on the net, and so I'm pretty easy to find if they wanted to. They'd be sorry if they had bad intent, though, as my son -- well, let's just say he's big: in the 380 lb range, and with size 17 feet, massive hands, and can lift dumbbells with one hand that his friends have to use two for.  I also believe in the right to bear arms...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is my wish list:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3P3BZC3LHA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 29, 2006)

question:

Sos ay you want to send someone something from their wish list - how do you do that????? 

And if you want it to be anonymous - how do you do that???

I'm cornfused:doh:


----------



## ripley (Nov 29, 2006)

Edited because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 29, 2006)

About the only things I'd put on an Amazon wish list would not be for me...they would be for my wife and daughters. My wish list would likely be someplace like newegg.com


----------



## moonvine (Nov 29, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> question:
> 
> Sos ay you want to send someone something from their wish list - how do you do that?????
> 
> ...



Go to their wish list.

Click on the item you want to buy them.

Go to checkout. It will ask you where you want to send the items. It will not give their whole address - like for mine it would say Kelley Saveika Austin Texas (address hidden for privacy).

I believe it is anonymous automatically unless you choose to include a card. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 29, 2006)

Suite jazz, please.

Apparently, that is all I could find in my heart to put on my wishlist. Hundreds of more jazz albums are really the only thing that is palpable to me as a gaping hole in my existance. That is, until I figure something else out.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm just a newish satellite-type poster, but I grooved on reading other's lists, and nabbed some cool items for my list, so I can at least post mine in that spirit. 

I don't mind Dims-folk knowing who I am as long as my name doesn't get posted for random Net freakazoids to find. 

That's why I'm not participating in the card thing- there are a few I'd like to send cards to, but it's just "not in the cards" at this time. 

Please smack me before I pun again.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=yourlists_pop_1/103-8850833-6943055

I enjoyed reading all the lists!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi QuasimodoQT - that link doesn't work. It just pops up the Wish List of whoever's looking at it. 

One way to fix it: Go to that page, and click on "Tell People About This List" on the frame on the left. Select the option "by linking to my list from a webpage." Copy and paste the code from one of those boxes into your reply here, and voila! You'll not only have a link to your wish list, but it'll be in the form of a nifty button people can click on to access it.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 30, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hi QuasimodoQT - that link doesn't work. It just pops up the Wish List of whoever's looking at it.
> 
> One way to fix it: Go to that page, and click on "Tell People About This List" on the frame on the left. Select the option "by linking to my list from a webpage." Copy and paste the code from one of those boxes into your reply here, and voila! You'll not only have a link to your wish list, but it'll be in the form of a nifty button people can click on to access it.



Ooops, sorry I committed linkus interruptus. Thanks BBMe for the heads up!

How bout this, then? When I copied the whole link, it didn't connect for me, but the stuff in the middle did connect, so hopefully it works this time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3VMK9BZUL6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep, that works!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's my list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3UIP9OVQYP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Yay gifts! :bounce:


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Quasi, I swiped the American Pie Godiva chocolats, and Laura, I swiped the Coop Playing cards. Fantastic. And the "I Love Gottfried" shirt? Fabulous!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Quasi, I swiped the American Pie Godiva chocolats, and Laura, I swiped the Coop Playing cards. Fantastic. And the "I Love Gottfried" shirt? Fabulous!



Aren't the COOP cards awesome? And I was shocked to find the Gottfried shirt... too funny.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's my list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3UIP9OVQYP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Yay gifts! :bounce:


Hey chica..you've gotta go give them your shipping addy if you want presents..lol

I got this message 

The owner of this Wish List has not entered a shipping address. If you would still like to buy something for them, you can provide an address during the checkout process.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Added the COOP cards. Because I have no originality.

I don't know if this wishlist is a good thing. I keep looking at mine and thinking about how awesome it is and that I could make it better. The materialism! 

Someone sign me up for 2 months of roughing it and soul searching, ala Thoreau/Walden.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Added the COOP cards. Because I have no originality.
> 
> I don't know if this wishlist is a good thing. I keep looking at mine and thinking about how awesome it is and that I could make it better. The materialism!
> 
> Someone sign me up for 2 months of roughing it and soul searching, ala Thoreau/Walden.



Ditto to every part of this message!

I love the COOP cards, very awesome...and I love adding to my dream list--as materialist and unrealistic as it is.


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Quasi, I swiped the American Pie Godiva chocolats, and Laura, I swiped the Coop Playing cards. Fantastic. And the "I Love Gottfried" shirt? Fabulous!


Your list is gonna be as big as Joy's feet, if you keep stealing everyone's stuff!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> Your list is gonna be as big as Joy's feet, if you keep stealing everyone's stuff!


 
*sits on ripley* (and my backside is far bigger than my feet, even)

You were saying, Tina?


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

oooooooo squooooshy


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 1, 2006)

Stop that, you pervert.


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry.:blush:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmm....I didn't expect you to give up that easily...you're normally so mischeivious....do you have a fever?


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

I just said "sorry"...didn't say I stopped. 


Btw, empty your box, for Pete's sake. I'm trying to talk at ya.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 1, 2006)

See...I knew you were a bad girl, through and through. 

Box is empty and waiting.


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *sits on ripley* (and my backside is far bigger than my feet, even)
> 
> You were saying, Tina?



I was saying that rip is a troublemaker -- a pure troublemaker. She should be stopped. Let's tickle her!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 1, 2006)

1.	Runaways graphic novel compilation (original series), Vol 4 True Believers, Vol 5 Escape to New York, Vol. 6 Parental Guidance*
2.	Good Audiobooks (unabridged) of the Fantasy, Scifi, and Horror Variety, or Comedy (or Mystery. )*
3.	The Labyrinth in DVD form
4.	Jetlag Travel guides Phaic Tan and San Sombrero*
5.	9th season of Dr. Who, DVDs from (preferably starting with the beginning)
6.	Phantasm IV (aka Phantasm OblIVion) on VHS or DVD
7.	Colored-flame candles http://www.faerieflames.com/ 
8.	Art Frames or matte for 9 by 12 paper, or guide to making art frames/matte
9.	Fireworks
10.	Art supplies, esp. paper that fits in standard art frames.


Gift Certificates to:
Borders
Suncoast
Showcase Comics
For long-distance public transportation


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> I was saying that rip is a troublemaker -- a pure troublemaker. She should be stopped. Let's tickle her!


 

Now that is on NOBODY'S wish list, lol.



Besides, I'm not ticklish, so the jokes on you!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2006)

I AM OFFICIALLY AN IDIOT.

I cannot figure out how to send anyone anything on their wish list. 

Ladies and gentlemen if you really want something on your wish list I would strongly suggest making your shipping address available. I want to be anonymous as others may too and having to ask you for a shipping address won't allow that.

*POUT* 

I wanted to play secret Santa. *sniff*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine's available. Feel free to send away.  Hee hee.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2006)

WOO HOO I figured it out!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 3, 2006)

These have been so fun to read!

It's always fun to add things you'll never get... that's what makes it a "Wish" list!

Looking over some of your lists I saw categories that I never even thought about looking in... this could take weeks!

My List


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Suite jazz, please.
> 
> Apparently, that is all I could find in my heart to put on my wishlist. Hundreds of more jazz albums are really the only thing that is palpable to me as a gaping hole in my existance. That is, until I figure something else out.



I'm too poor to send anyone anything anyway so I haven't been clicking on these and reading 'em, but I had to click on yours since it said "jazz" and I'm a jazz fiend. I like your taste in jazz, AP - turns out I have every album/CD on your list except the Paul Desmond.  

(I've been using the above smiley way too much lately.)


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm too poor to send anyone anything anyway so I haven't been clicking on these and reading 'em, but I had to click on yours since it said "jazz" and I'm a jazz fiend. I like your taste in jazz, AP - turns out I have every album/CD on your list except the Paul Desmond.
> 
> (I've been using the above smiley way too much lately.)



EVERY one? That is quite amazing! Yeah, I got hooked on duh jazz last year. One of the first things I heard were those sides the (first great) Miles Davis Quintet did in the 50's (Workin', Steamin', Cookin', Relaxin') and after I heard those I was basically like "Please sir, I want some more." My collection has grown steadily, but as you can see, still has room for some substantiative growth :bow:.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm still coming across people who can't get items because their addresses don't come up in the drop menus when you pick multiple shipping addresses.... get with the program people!! (or tell us you're not sharing your address so we don't bother shopping or you.  )


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

i cant keep looking at these, they make me want chocolates something fierce!!!!!! and i am way weird, my list is dorktastic compared to these!!


----------



## Ash (Dec 3, 2006)

I love e-window shopping!

link


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Ashley!! Nice to see you 'round these parts. 

I swiped your Bare Escentuals starter kit. I've heard this stuff is great but have never tried it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> I swiped your Bare Escentuals starter kit. I've heard this stuff is great but have never tried it.



I really like it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I love e-window shopping!



Second the nice to see you, Ashley! Always nice to see you pop in with us.


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

AM, does it feel light on your face? Does it look and feel natural? I don't normally wear base, but I have roseacea and sometimes it looks pretty red, and there are times when I'd like some kind of coverage. It seems kind of expensive for base, but it's something I keep looking at and wondering. Thanks for letting me know that you like it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> AM, does it feel light on your face? Does it look and feel natural? I don't normally wear base, but I have roseacea and sometimes it looks pretty red, and there are times when I'd like some kind of coverage. It seems kind of expensive for base, but it's something I keep looking at and wondering. Thanks for letting me know that you like it.



I think it's quite light, and feels very natural. I will say that putting it on takes a bit of practice because if you don't do the "swirl, tap" thing and do section, then layer, etc... it can appear cakey (only because it's powder, you know?) So you put it on really light, and just keep going and going until you get the coverage/look you're after. 

I find that I look best when I use it - those are my best make up days. 

It just really smooths out your complexion and makes a nice clean palette for putting on your other colors. 

As for the price, yeah... it's not super cheap, that's for sure. I've had my 3 piece set for WELL over a year or more (I don't wear make up that often and a little goes a long way) and I haven't thought twice about the cost. 

Don't know if it helps too much, but I'm wearing it (the base powder and warmth) in both of these pictures (the one in black is tough, I was a bit flushed in the restaurant). 

View attachment AM_nj.jpg


View attachment 169_6972.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Tina - I just switched to Bare Minerals and I LOVE IT!!

Their base and warmth and their eye shadows and blushes are just beautiful!!

Just another tip from your Aunt Sandie


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you, Sandie and AnnMarie for the testimonies. You really don't even look like you have base on in those pictures, AM. I expected it would give a very matte look, but you are glowing. Cool. Maybe it can happen after the holidays.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been wrestling with purchasing the Bare Minerals stuff as well. If it helps at all, they have the Bare Escentuals starter kit (complete with DVD) at Ulta for the same $60.00 price as listed on Amazon. 

Sometimes its better to be able to check it out in person since purchasing the kit also involves choosing which coloring you need. As for me, I'll be purchasing the one for fair skin.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 4, 2006)

I use Bare Minerals (aka Bare Escentuals), and it really is amazing. It is a powder, but it doesn't make your face appear flat, but rather does give a nice glow. And it does give great coverage (but not OVERcoverage, if you know what I mean) for things like rosacea and blemishes. The starter-kits are great, that moisturizer-y stuff they include gives a fantastic base for the foundations, even though it smells a bit like glue until it dries. I love the brushes, too. The only thing is they don't offer the lightest foundation in a starter kit - so if you're very fair, you might want to buy the other color separately. 

And on to another brand: Question - I saw that the Ulta kit has different colored concealers, like, yellow and green. How does one use those without appearing, uh... yellow or green?


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 4, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> And on to another brand: Question - I saw that the Ulta kit has different colored concealers, like, yellow and green. How does one use those without appearing, uh... yellow or green?


Sam, 

I have a problem with redness around my nostrils and other areas, and some mild rosacia on my upper cheeks. I use green concealer to lessen the redness and it works nicely after blending and covering with foundation. The only time I've had a problem with appearing green was when I tried to use it under my eyes on dark circles.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 4, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> I've been wrestling with purchasing the Bare Minerals stuff as well. If it helps at all, they have the Bare Escentuals starter kit (complete with DVD) at Ulta for the same $60.00 price as listed on Amazon.
> 
> Sometimes its better to be able to check it out in person since purchasing the kit also involves choosing which coloring you need. As for me, I'll be purchasing the one for fair skin.



I'm fair skinned, but you look more fair than I am. I tried the lightest kit, and the foundations included are way too dark for me.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I use Bare Minerals (aka Bare Escentuals), and it really is amazing. It is a powder, but it doesn't make your face appear flat, but rather does give a nice glow. And it does give great coverage (but not OVERcoverage, if you know what I mean) for things like rosacea and blemishes. The starter-kits are great, that moisturizer-y stuff they include gives a fantastic base for the foundations, even though it smells a bit like glue until it dries. I love the brushes, too. The only thing is they don't offer the lightest foundation in a starter kit - so if you're very fair, you might want to buy the other color separately.
> 
> And on to another brand: Question - I saw that the Ulta kit has different colored concealers, like, yellow and green. How does one use those without appearing, uh... yellow or green?



I think a lot of it has to do with, as usual, blending. What a cool kit, eh?

Thanks, guys. I'm going to have to look into this after the first of the year. I think I would require the fair color, and tend to have kind of sallow skin, except that I also have rosecea, which makes it red. Flippin' bizarre.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 4, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm fair skinned, but you look more fair than I am. I tried the lightest kit, and the foundations included are way too dark for me.



Thanks for the heads-up!

Did you find anything else that worked better for you?


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 4, 2006)

At the Vegas bash, a class was held by a distributor of Mineral Me Too products, which is comparable to Bare Minerals. I'm not sure if anyone else has posted about it already, but, while I didn't buy any, I wanted to. I have fair skin, and their true ivory foundation looked very good on me. 

There were several Dim people who attended the class...did anyone buy their products? If so, how do you like it? I'm still hoping to be able to get some soon.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

all this talk, i may try out the bare minerals after christmas, i've always wanted to! i'd have to get the fair set too.

and what the hell, here's my list. it seems like the list of an 8 year old though, haha! i'm a kid at heart, so sue me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1KPLV9M5NB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> all this talk, i may try out the bare minerals after christmas, i've always wanted to! i'd have to get the fair set too.
> 
> and what the hell, here's my list. it seems like the list of an 8 year old though, haha! i'm a kid at heart, so sue me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1KPLV9M5NB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I'm so stealing the _Keeping Up Appearances_ set. I <3 Onslo.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm so stealing the _Keeping Up Appearances_ set. I <3 Onslo.


 

someone who loves it as well!!!! yes, i think that show is brilliance.


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> someone who loves it as well!!!! yes, i think that show is brilliance.


I love it! Did you know that Hyacinth has a book, too? Noice!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> I love it! Did you know that Hyacinth has a book, too? Noice!


i answer the phone like her all the time when i see it's telemarketers on the caller id...it's an awesome way to eff with them!! they usually just hang up!


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:



> i answer the phone like her all the time when i see it's telemarketers on the caller id...it's an awesome way to eff with them!! they usually just hang up!


I have so much fun with telemarketers.  I like to sob and pretend they're a guy that just broke up with me. Or say "hello? hello? hellllooooo?" and pretend like I can't hear them.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> I have so much fun with telemarketers.  I like to sob and pretend they're a guy that just broke up with me. Or say "hello? hello? hellllooooo?" and pretend like I can't hear them.


my brothers do this HILARIOUS skit thing...the youngest will answer in a little kid voice, then the other one starts yelling in a booming voice like he's the dad, and threatening to whoop his ass for answering the phone...its great.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

That's a riot, super.  I stole it, too. I love to be irritated by Hyacinth.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 4, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm fair skinned, but you look more fair than I am. I tried the lightest kit, and the foundations included are way too dark for me.



I didn't look at the kit colors, but I'm wondering if you tried fairly light instead of fair, Toodles? I have bluish white skin, but with major rosacea, and I use fair. Most foundations don't come light enough not to look dark on me, but this works. Your skin has a nice soft glow in person, and doesn't look as harshly pale as mine- if you haven't tried fair, give it a shot at Macy's or something!

I do find it completely covers rosacea, Tina, although I go through more like 2 pots of base in a year b/c of the coverage issue. I dip a pinkie into the powder and dot (then buff excess) for blemishes. My pores are not tiny, but I find as long as I follow the base with the translucent powder, they are minimized. I truly love this stuff. Along with Philosophy's Makeup Optional kit, my skin has really improved since using these products.

Hope everone finds their own makeup Holy Grail items!

Q


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> That's a riot, super.  I stole it, too. I love to be irritated by Hyacinth.


i knew you were fabulous, i just didn't know it was to such a degree!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

Supersoup, thank you, dear. 

Quasi, my mom had a little pamphlet for it at her house when I was over there today and she invited me to take it home. I would just really hesistate to spend so much money on something I couldn't try on, although, it was a QVC brochure and they let you send it back for free, for up to 30 days, so after I recover from the holidays, I may try it. You have any idea how odd it is to have sallow skin but with rosacea redness? It's nuts, I tell ya.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina-

Oh, definitely try it on first if you can at a department store. I can relate about finding the right tint. And it is a lot, but of course if it does work for you, it's worth the pinch!

Honestly, I know what truly works for one person simply doesn't for another, it's all about experimentation. But it is SO cool that I even go to bed with this stuff on from time to time, and my skin is getting BETTER. *boggles* :shocked: 

Happy shopping!

Q


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Heh. My mom is such a sweetie. I mentioned that I saw a pamphlet at my mom's house? She called me today and said she ordered me a brush and a color that is one step up from the lightest (I guess?), because she saw that they said it's good for roseacea. I will of course pay for it, but I thought it was very sweet of her to have thought of me. So I'll get to try it after all.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

My experience with Bare Escentials foundation colors is that they are so light that any color would be OK - except the dark if you are very light. I am very fair but I use the Medium colors.

Just sayin'.

See me fair - I use medium.


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

That's good to know, Sandie. I'm hoping it will come with directions (and I thought that something was supposed to be used under it, but I don't think it comes with that), because I hear there is a technique to it and I am totally clueless. Guess it will be here in a week or two.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

check out this link....

http://www.bareescentuals.com/


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks, Sandie. I could be being obtuse, but I don't see any directions. Maybe I'm too sleepy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina - the beginner's kit comes with a DVD that explains how to apply everything. However - I learned just as much by either watching the infomercials on TV, or peeping their segments on QVC. It's not really so much of a technique to learn, as a series of steps. Generally, you put the foundation color on first, and then the mineral veil over it - but... you can reverse the order. 

Hope you like it!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 6, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I didn't look at the kit colors, but I'm wondering if you tried fairly light instead of fair, Toodles? I have bluish white skin, but with major rosacea, and I use fair. Most foundations don't come light enough not to look dark on me, but this works. Your skin has a nice soft glow in person, and doesn't look as harshly pale as mine- if you haven't tried fair, give it a shot at Macy's or something!
> 
> I do find it completely covers rosacea, Tina, although I go through more like 2 pots of base in a year b/c of the coverage issue. I dip a pinkie into the powder and dot (then buff excess) for blemishes. My pores are not tiny, but I find as long as I follow the base with the translucent powder, they are minimized. I truly love this stuff. Along with Philosophy's Makeup Optional kit, my skin has really improved since using these products.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Philosophy's Powder Foundation? (I love their Makeup Optional skincare). It's applied with a sponge applicator so its a little different from Bare Minerals, but the general outcome is the same. I like both brands, but lately I've found the Philosophy working better. It make be just the change in seasons or like shampoo, you need to change things up a bit. Either way I love the powder foundations. I've always had red rosy cheeks (not sure of its Roseacea or not) but both cover well. Personally I think Bare Minerals can be a little too glowy at times so I would definitely recommend the Mineral Veil.

I also was at the MineralMe class in Vegas and can say their powder foundation is comparable and I certainly admired the women of the company. I didn't buy any because I always had/have so much powder foundation already.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Sandie. I could be being obtuse, but I don't see any directions. Maybe I'm too sleepy.



You're right there are not directions there. But here is the QVC page with video clips you can view. 

http://www.qvc.com/video/video.html...5&cm_re=PAGE-_-PROMOTIONS-_-BANNER:VIDEOCLIPS


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay me...that was loads o' fun!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 6, 2006)

Valentine-

I have not actually tried theirs, since I've been so happy with BE/BM/id (whatever permutation name it is), but I'm sure I will at some time. 

I've liked every Philosophy product I've tried except for shampoo and conditioner samples that came in my last Makeup Optional kit refill. They were supposed to be volumizing, and my hair looked good the same day, but by the next morning it was like straw, and it took about 25 minutes to get all the snarls out before showering. Eeek! 

I love their other stuff though, and thanks for the rec!

Q



ValentineBBW said:


> Have you tried Philosophy's Powder Foundation? (I love their Makeup Optional skincare). It's applied with a sponge applicator so its a little different from Bare Minerals, but the general outcome is the same. I like both brands, but lately I've found the Philosophy working better. It make be just the change in seasons or like shampoo, you need to change things up a bit. Either way I love the powder foundations. I've always had red rosy cheeks (not sure of its Roseacea or not) but both cover well. Personally I think Bare Minerals can be a little too glowy at times so I would definitely recommend the Mineral Veil.
> 
> I also was at the MineralMe class in Vegas and can say their powder foundation is comparable and I certainly admired the women of the company. I didn't buy any because I always had/have so much powder foundation already.


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2006)

The testimonials here have convinced me to try BE. I have too many foundations sitting around that looked perfect in the store and awful at home. I've even gotten tired of returning them. For some reason no one can match my skin tone. I've even tried Prescriptives custom blend and it ended up being a waste of time & money. It's all very frustrating. Maybe I'll have better luck with the mineral based items. 



Oh and to join in the fun because I've enjoyed looking at everyone's lists:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1V2TKICZUG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

Just a head's up to those with lists..... there are some things en route (already shipped!) to some people, so start watching your mail boxes next week or something!

(And trying to get this thread back on track, although I know I was fully responsible for the beginning of the tangent.  )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 7, 2006)

Isa said:


> The testimonials here have convinced me to try BE. I have too many foundations sitting around that looked perfect in the store and awful at home. I've even gotten tired of returning them. For some reason no one can match my skin tone. I've even tried Prescriptives custom blend and it ended up being a waste of time & money. It's all very frustrating. Maybe I'll have better luck with the mineral based items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have this same problem - It can be hard to match AA skin tones some times, but I've been using Bare Minerals for a while now, and I tell you, I've found the holy grail! LOL I love how natural it feels - it's light and because it's all natural it lets my skin breathe. I have very oily skin, so wearing a normal foundation is out - I'm usually a grease ball by mid-day. I love BM! Give it a try - I suggest a starter kit. Mine came with 2 foundations, a Mineral Veil, Warmth, Well Rested, the 3 brushes, a beauty on the go compact, an instructional dvd...and I added the skin revver-upper too! 

It is such a wonderful product - the eyeshadows and blushes are amazing as well.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

here is my list... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2U3JAELKUL/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

A beautiful, generous friend bought me the Post Secret book. It is magical and I love it. Thank you, dear woman. :kiss2:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 9, 2006)

...but it was so much fun reading (and stealing from) everyone's lists! My folks have been bugging me to give them ideas for presents, so I was able to come up with a nice range, thanks to y'all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1FQQWMIOX9/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

What a wonderful list of books! I didn't even know a lot of these existed.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 9, 2006)

Neither did I, until I started searching for whatever occurred to me. It's the best part about the Amazon Christmas wishlist. One year I got fiction set in Nova Scotia; the next, murder mysteries in medieval England. My screen name is not accidental.


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

I can completely relate, and am the same way in my own tastes about pretty much everything. Variety really _is_ the spice of life. 

BTW, I stole summa yer books.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 9, 2006)

Ooh...a bandwagon! *jump*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/registry/22ZAV7H5W3W0X/ref=wl_s_3/102-2958162-4683335

I glanced through other people's and now I feel kind of greedy having a nine-page wish list. In my defense, however, not only do I use this to give others an idea of what they could get me for special occasions, but to remind myself as well of what I might like to get (when the funds become available).


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 9, 2006)

*This is my wish list.... I REALLY REALLY WANT THE CROC SANDLAS!!!
* HINT HINT*
7M in Navy *


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

I am going to be drinking some of my favorite tea tonight, courtesy of a lovely friend. Thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey lady, you're gold to me!


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Me? . . . . . . .


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is my list...took me FOREVER to set it up!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=yourlists_pop_1/102-2532849-7890514


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Stacie, you have to mail it to yourself (I think there's a button to the left that says something about sending the list to friends..." and then post that link, otherwise it just goes into default and shows that particular person's list, if they have one. I was looking at your list and thinking, "we have exactly the same taste," and then I realized I was looking at my own list.


----------



## Donna (Dec 10, 2006)

If I didn't do this right, I am going to feel like such a dork. 

HERE is my list.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

You did it just right, Donna. Right enough that I stole your Channel N. 5.


----------



## Donna (Dec 10, 2006)

Steal away, woman. That stuff is decadent!!!! I bought a tiny bottle of the stuff yesterday, more like a glorified sampler, after smelling it and realizing just how much I enjoy wearing it. 

Plus, I stole the Bare Minerals stuff from some of the other folks's lists. I have been wanting to try it (I am afriad it won't work on my dry skin.)


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Stacie, you have to mail it to yourself (I think there's a button to the left that says something about sending the list to friends..." and then post that link, otherwise it just goes into default and shows that particular person's list, if they have one. I was looking at your list and thinking, "we have exactly the same taste," and then I realized I was looking at my own list.




I'm such an idiot...lol..Thanks, Tina!

Here we go again...how's this look??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/30VF2T06HP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2006)

MissStacie, the link didn't work for me.....


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok..I'm gonna try this again..it may have something to do with me not making it "public",. so I changed it and here it is....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/30VF2T06HP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> At the Vegas bash, a class was held by a distributor of Mineral Me Too products, which is comparable to Bare Minerals. I'm not sure if anyone else has posted about it already, but, while I didn't buy any, I wanted to. I have fair skin, and their true ivory foundation looked very good on me.
> 
> There were several Dim people who attended the class...did anyone buy their products? If so, how do you like it? I'm still hoping to be able to get some soon.



Hi Joy!

I actually was so impressed with the Mineral Me Too make up that I got from the Vegas Bash, that I am now a distributor! I'm the only one on the East Coast, and I truly love this product! I, too, use the True Ivory and it's perfect!

If anyone needs more info on it, I'll be glad to oblige!


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Bingo! It works now.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 12, 2006)

Girlie goodies galore! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3TLRHEZ234/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for my School House Rock DVD. I can't wait to show it to my kiddos at school!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad you're doing the Amazon exchange again this year!
Very nice! :wubu: 

I hope everyone has a nice Holiday!


----------



## Tina (Dec 18, 2006)

Allie!! Hi, how are you?


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Better yet, do the below, but go to Amazon through Dimensions (there's a "Go to Amazon.com" link on the upper right) and then access the wishlist and post it. That way you'll give Dimensions a lil present, too.  



AnnMarie said:


> Okay folks, if you were around during the holidays last year, you may recall that many of us posted our Amazon Wishlists in order to give ideas to each other, see what fun things we had listed, and also so that we could send a present off to fellow Dimmers if we were so inclined.
> 
> If you don't have a wishlist,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

I did, I did!


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 23, 2006)

What I want/wish for Amazon.com can't accommodate. Here's what I'm wanting/wishing for ---- a surfboard (six feet in length, swallow tail, tri-fin) and a new suspension for my off-road truck (03' Ford F-250). That's all I want for Christmas!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 24, 2006)

Mechanic said:


> What I want/wish for Amazon.com can't accommodate. Here's what I'm wanting/wishing for ---- a surfboard (six feet in length, swallow tail, tri-fin) and a new suspension for my off-road truck (03' Ford F-250). That's all I want for Christmas!



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...rl=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=surf+board

Couldn't find the suspension though.  

Amazon always amazes me with how much they have. If only the items they link from other retailers had free shipping as well.


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...rl=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=surf+board
> 
> Couldn't find the suspension though.
> 
> Amazon always amazes me with how much they have. If only the items they link from other retailers had free shipping as well.



Oopsie! I stand corrected on one of wishes. It seems Amazon.com is partial. Thanks for your keen eye.:shocked: 

How about checking to see if Amazon.com will ship you to my destination for free.:eat1:


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 24, 2006)

rainyday said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_g...rl=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=surf+board
> 
> Couldn't find the suspension though.
> 
> Amazon always amazes me with how much they have. If only the items they link from other retailers had free shipping as well.



It seems my earlier response did not make it's connection with Dimensions so as much as I hate repeating myself .... I find the need to ....

(quote) I stand corrected. It seems one of my wishing do exist at Amazon.com. Thanks for your keen eyes.  Now all you need to do is find out if Amazon.com can ship you to my locale for free. :eat1: (unquote)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2006)

I must thank all of you who posted your lists here. I read them eagerly in the past weeks and stole items liberally for my own wishlist. Some of those items I received as Christmas gifts. Your inspirations brought me some truly wonderful things, and the roundabout way they came to me makes the gifts that much more special and valued. 

Such a marvelous 6-degrees-type story. I hope everyone else enjoyed the same...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 26, 2006)

We received a package today addressed to Chimpi and we would like the thank the person that sent it. Even though it was addressed to Chimpi the item is not on his wish list; it is on mine. Is the unknown person willing to identify herself? I just wanted to straighten out the confusion we are having.
*THANK YOU* very much to the unknown person!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a blast sending things off these lists this year, and am only sorry I couldn't send everyone who posted a little something... I did my best though.  

To my SHOCK, I got a few items as well, and I believe I've thanked everyone personally (if you sent me something and I didn't thank you via PM, please drop me a line.... in case I either forgot or didn't get it, etc). 

Thanks to everyone, this was such fun, and I very much look forward to it again next year. Definitely one of my favorite things this season! 

 

I'll be unsticking this thread in a day or so.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll be unsticking this thread in a day or so.




*BUMP*

Oh wait, it is _still_ a 'sticky'.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> Oh wait, it is _still_ a 'sticky'.



LOL, you just wanted to bump me!


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, you just wanted to bump me!



:wubu: :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 30, 2006)

Bump!!!

Oh I forgot to tell everyone I got my Crocs!!!!
My Chimpi got them for me for Christmas!!!
I love you My Chimpi Love!!!!:kiss2::kiss2::smitten::wubu:


----------

